# Help - How can I fix my Dubai Employment Visa Rejection by Control Section?



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi,

I need help figuring out my problem and if there's a solution to it. 

I'm a 26 year old Lebanese that applied to two different jobs in Dubai - Free Zone, once in November 2013, and another in December 2014. I never knew the reasons behind my first rejection, but during my second application in December 2014, I was in Dubai for the first time in my life on a tourist visa. 

The reason of rejection mentioned in my application was Control Section. Tried to follow up and see why to resolve the problem, unfortunately I couldn't find any solution at the time I had to leave. 

Now, there's an opportunity for me with a different (3rd company) in Dubai (also in Free Zone), I would really like to know if anyone knows a way to resolve the issue in case I do get rejected, and if it is advisable to apply again now or should I fear being blacklisted? Also, is there a specific ban on Lebanese people now or is it on specific people that might be correlated with any unwanted activities?

*Note that I have always been a law abiding citizen and I have not once committed any sort of crime anywhere in the gulf. 

Appreciate everyone's input. 

E Doughan.


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

- Contact the company PRO and ask for assistance. 
- Go down to MOL provide documents and see what they have to say
- Maybe take a independent PRO to assistant you

I'm in the same vote, I've been rejected for security reasons cause I'm born in Pakistan but have UK passport, so MOL have asked me to bring my birth certificate in but from my research each case is different, hopefully fingers crossed mine should get approved. 

*Note that I have always been a law abiding citizen and I have not once committed any sort of crime anywhere in the gulf - LOL most people are but still that doesn't matter her, if computer says no, then you need to look at other options.


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Tahir for the assistance. Will look into it. Can you please clarify what do you mean though by other options? 

thanks again.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

edoughan said:


> Thanks Tahir for the assistance. Will look into it. Can you please clarify what do you mean though by other options?
> 
> thanks again.


Hi,
The UAE are also being a bit choosy giving visas to people from Lebanon, right now - this could be your problem - so as suggested by Tahir, you might need to visit immigration to see if you can resolve the issues that have caused a block in the past.
If you dont try to get it solved now, the system will put a permanent block on you and it would then be impossible to get a work visa here.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Steve. I have already left the UAE. I'm looking with another employer. Do you think it's too late? 

Thanks Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

edoughan said:


> Hi Steve. I have already left the UAE. I'm looking with another employer. Do you think it's too late?
> 
> Thanks Steve


Hi,
If you have already been rejected for a visa previously - this will be on your file.
Before you get another rejection - you really need to sort out the root cause, otherwise you are just wasting your time and effort.
Once you know the problem - you can then try to see if there is a good solution or whether to cross off UAE as a place to work going forward.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## edoughan (Feb 17, 2015)

So a visit to MOL to try and fix it is best solution prior applying again. 

Thanks again Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Edoughan, the reason behind your rejection might be due to where you come from, as you are aware of the recent ongoing issues in the middle east, GCC countries tend to be more selective towards "some" of the people coming from lebanon, iraq & iran.

That's only an assumption however.


----------

